# keeping figuritas and capuchins in same area??



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it ok to keep these two or two breeds in the same breeding area...the figs get along with my seraphims fine...thinking of keeping pairs of figs and capuchins together(seraphims will not be in there)....I think they would get along fine if I had pairs and nest boxes for everyone....but I did not know how big of a chance it would be that I may end up hatching "Figuchines"...lol.....


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Probably OK*

I have young figs that were raised by rollers and they are doing fine, fending for themselves among the rollers. They are small but they are pretty scrappy little guys. They are especially good about defending their nest, eggs or young and are quite the wing slappers. At least that's what I've noticed with mine, just beginning with them this year.

As to getting some hybrids, open nest breeding is said to make for a 15% to 20% infidelity rate among pigeons.

When I was a kid, I kept many pigeon breeds together, from trumpeters to rollers to fantails or whatever I had and never had any real problems. As long as they have room and roost space, most breeds seem to be able to get along. I did have some dewlaps eventually and they were maybe the most aggressive pigeons that I ever kept. I don't think a smaller breed would have done very well with them as they were large and had a rough disposition and I kept them in their own loft. Lebanons were another larger and more aggressive breed that I kept and they may have been fine with the dewlaps.

Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> I have young figs that were raised by rollers and they are doing fine, fending for themselves among the rollers. They are small but they are pretty scrappy little guys. They are especially good about defending their nest, eggs or young and are quite the wing slappers. At least that's what I've noticed with mine, just beginning with them this year.
> 
> As to getting some hybrids, open nest breeding is said to make for a 15% to 20% infidelity rate among pigeons.
> 
> ...


15 to 20 %, well....I may have to rethink my new loft...thanks for the info, very helpful...if I want to avoid crosses it seems everyone should have their own section...back to the graph paper... I see what you mean about the breeds getting along...personality of the breeds....Thanks...


----------

